# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si t'ia bëj që të funksionojë kompjuteri me EasyCafe?

## klajdi_bodi1

Sapo kam bere format nje pc te tipit dell gx270 dhe i kam vene nje version windowsi te tipit Dark edicion nje version qe merr dhe driverat vet automatikisht.Problemi im tani qendrron ketu :
-Sa i vendos programin e punes Easycafe pc-ne kur e ristartoj nuk hapet Easycafe dhe nxjerr nje tabele ku thote na vjen keq por Easycafe ka hasur nje problem dhe duhet ta mbyllni...dhe kete lajmerim ajo e nxjerr cdo 20 sec derisa merr perseri restart pc.Tani mbasi e cistalova prape Easycafen pashe se pc nuk merrte me linje nuk hapej as run sa hapej mbyllej :S.Dhe skishte asnje mundesi qe ta beja serisht qe te merrte linje interneti edhe pse i rihoqa driverat e networkut dhe i riistalova perseri asgje .Si duhet tia bej qe te funksionoje kjo pc me Easycafen ?!! :me dylbi:

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Sapo kam bere format nje pc te tipit dell gx270 dhe i kam vene nje version windowsi te tipit Dark edicion nje version qe merr dhe driverat vet automatikisht.Problemi im tani qendrron ketu :
> -Sa i vendos programin e punes Easycafe pc-ne kur e ristartoj nuk hapet Easycafe dhe nxjerr nje tabele ku thote na vjen keq por Easycafe ka hasur nje problem dhe duhet ta mbyllni...dhe kete lajmerim ajo e nxjerr cdo 20 sec derisa merr perseri restart pc.Tani mbasi e cistalova prape Easycafen pashe se pc nuk merrte me linje nuk hapej as run sa hapej mbyllej :S.Dhe skishte asnje mundesi qe ta beja serisht qe te merrte linje interneti edhe pse i rihoqa driverat e networkut dhe i riistalova perseri asgje .Si duhet tia bej qe te funksionoje kjo pc me Easycafen ?!!


Pik se pari para se te installojsh easycaffe, pershkak se folim per kopje te re te Windowsit, bene update Windowsin. 
Pra instaloj te gjitha permisimet qe gjendet tek microsofti, pasi ta bejsh kete pune, instaloje easy caffe.

GV_USA

----------


## benseven11

Versioni dark i windowsit mund te jete shkak.Duhet instaluar programi ne windows xp te mikrosoftit dhe jo ne windows te modifikuar.
Problem tjeter eshte te lejosh qe portet 113,831 dhe 918 te jene te hapura,jo te bllokuara.Klik ne start/kontroll panel/ windows firewall.Ne dritaren aty klik ne exceptions.Klik poshte ne add port dhe fut portet me lart.
Pastaj klik ne add program buton dhe fut easy caffe-ne.Klik apliko/ok pas ndryshimeve dhe e mbyll.Pastaj provon programin.

----------

